# Good campsites in Derbyshire Dales



## Bingo (May 18, 2008)

Me and mates etc off for bank hol weekend... any recommendations of good spots? Preferrably near a nice river or water and within walk of a good pub... ta!


----------



## Barney Bee (May 18, 2008)

You could try this place:

http://www.fieldhead-campsite.co.uk/

I've not actualy been but it looks nice, we were going to go last year but changed plans in the end.
Have a good time


----------



## janeb (May 18, 2008)

Camped here a couple of years ago in early June, was really nice and very quiet in the week 

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=2332


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2008)

Barney Bee said:


> You could try this place:
> 
> http://www.fieldhead-campsite.co.uk/
> 
> ...


I tried to book there and luckily no-one answered so we booked here:

http://www.lanesidecaravanpark.co.uk/

I know it's now too late, but Bingo, this is definitely what you needed! It's right on the doorstep of Hope and just a stone's throw from the train station (if you don't have a car). You have a few good country pubs bout 5 mins walk. And...it's right next to a river! What's more, if you don't need a pitch with a car parking space next to it, you can pitch your tent on a secluded little plateaux right next to the river down a little dip from the rest of the site. I just fed ducks for ages!

Next time you go definitely give Laneside a whirl!


----------



## baldrick (May 27, 2008)

Barney Bee said:


> You could try this place:
> 
> http://www.fieldhead-campsite.co.uk/
> 
> ...


we went there last year, it was spot on.

if you don't have a car you get to camp in a quiet shady spot next to the open fields.  no squealing kids, marvellous.


----------



## MikeMcc (May 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I tried to book there and luckily no-one answered so we booked here:
> 
> http://www.lanesidecaravanpark.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Seconded, I've stayed there twice and will be back there in a couple of weeks.  It's an excellent site.


----------



## Bingo (May 28, 2008)

Noice I've mentioned it to er indoors, we might hike there after a ride on a bus or summat


----------

